# EOS 3



## JOEFLY (Sep 11, 2013)

I just bought a very clean EOS 3. Any one have experence or comments about this camera? I havent been able to use it as I am awaiting a battery.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 12, 2013)

I've always heard that the EOS 3 was a great camera.  I believe it was made to be very quiet and it has many of the features of the higher level EOS 1 bodies, but in a smaller, less expensive package.


----------

